# Logo 8 Data Log



## eco_14 (12 Oktober 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich suche einen Ansatz, wie ich das Betätigen von 6 Tastern auf SD-Karte protokollieren kann (Datum, Zeit und Taster-Nr.). Bisher bekomme ich immer nur einen Datensatz auf die Karte geschrieben, vermutlich wenn die logo gestartet wurde. 
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## hucki (12 Oktober 2015)

Du musst beim jeweiligen Ereignis, dass aufgezeichnet werden soll, einen Impuls erzeugen, der das DataLog auslösen kann. Alle Auslöse-Impulse werden dann für das DataLog über ODER zusammengefasst. Wichtig ist, das es jeweils nur ein Impuls und kein Dauersignal ist, weil sonst die Aufzeichnung der anderen Ereignisse gesperrt wird. Normalerweise verwendet man dafür die AND- oder NAND-Flanke. Je nachdem, ob man das Ein- oder Ausschalten eines Zustandes erfassen möchte.

Hier ein einfaches Beispiel:


----------



## GUNSAMS (12 Oktober 2015)

Bitte beachten:
Das Data Log braucht zwischen 2 Ansteuerimpulsen eine Mindestpausenzeit von 500ms. Kommen die Impulse schneller, fällt das Loggen aus.


----------



## eco_14 (12 Oktober 2015)

Werde es gleich mal testen! Die Mindestpausenzeit ist in jedem Falle gegeben. 

VG. eco_14


----------



## eco_14 (12 Oktober 2015)

die logs funktionieren nun, aber...

Taster I1 aktiviert eine weitere Steuerung, welche das Signal noch eine Weile hält. Wie lange weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn I2 gedrückt wird sagt dann der zweite Datensatz I1 und I2 aktiv. Das macht die Auswertung schwierig. Werde wohl noch ein Selbsthalterelais mit definiertem Reset über eine Einschaltverzögerung dazwischen setzten müssen.

VG. eco_14


----------



## Lena (4 Dezember 2016)

Hallo

ist es möglich die SD Karte über die Netzwerkschnittstelle auszulesen?

Habe dort ein Data Log hinterlegt, was der Benutzer einfach auswerten möchte, ohne die Logo Soft zu benutzen und ohne die SD Karte zu entfernen

Vielleicht gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit, E Mail oder SMS?

Danke für die Hilfe

Lena


----------



## GUNSAMS (4 Dezember 2016)

Meines Wissens nach nicht. Da muss man schon was selbst Geschriebenes erstellen.
Zum Auslesen des aktuellen Data Logs muss die Logo in STOPP gebracht werden, Data Log auslesen, Logo wieder in RUN. Außerdem bekommt man nicht die älteren Data Logs von der SD-Karte.

Eine andere Möglichkeit bietet aber das neue Access Tool. Dieses wird als Add-In in Excel eingebunden und kann sekündlich (leider ist die Zeit nicht änderbar)angegebene Daten aus der Logo auslesen. Setzt aber voraus, dass Excel die ganze Zeit geöffnet, sprich ein PC mit Excel muss die ganze Zeit mitlaufen.


----------



## Lena (4 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Gunsams

Danke für die Info

Ich werde das Access Tool herunterladen und ausprobieren, war mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt, danke für den Tipp

(Microsoft Excel Add-In zum Lesen und Archivieren von Daten aus LOGO! 8 in RUN)

Viele Grüße
Lena


----------



## ltggsr (22 Juni 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch eine Frage zum Data Log in der Logo! V8.
Wie kann ich analoge Werte im Sekundentakt mitschreiben lassen. Ich zeigen I1-I8 auf und der data log schreibt den Wert nur mit, wenn ein digitaler Eingang kommt.
Wie muss ich die AI konfigurieren?

Vielen Dank für Euren Input!
Danke und LG
Roman


----------



## GUNSAMS (22 Juni 2018)

Das Data Log loggt immer dann, wenn es am Freigabeeingang eine Wechsel von 0 nach 1 sieht.

Wenn du möchtest, dass es jede 1s ein Mal loggt, steuerst du es mit einem Impulsgeber an, welcher 1x pro Sekunde ein 1-Signal bringt.


----------



## ltggsr (22 Juni 2018)

Jap, das macht Sinn! 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
LG Roman


----------

